# Other Languages > jQuery >  ASP.Net jQuery web app - disconnected?

## szlamany

I've got a web app that uses jQuery/JS logic on the page to ajax post data to ASP.Net web methods.

What options do I have for moments when the user might be disconnected from the internet - out of touch with those web methods?

Where can I store data locally?

How about if it's an iPad device?  What options do I have with a device like that??

----------


## SambaNeko

Cookies.  Or the [relatively] new web storage.  I don't think iDevices are significantly different in this case (assuming you're accessing the app from a browser in either environment).

----------


## szlamany

Do cookies have limits on the amount of data?  Or do I simply spin up another cookie once the limit is reached??

----------


## SambaNeko

Some pertinent info on cookie restrictions (probably still valid).  They're not really intended to hold large amounts of data.

----------


## szlamany

Yeah - I found that link.  Seems cookies are a good way to go for small amounts of data - like current "cart" for shopping sites.

That makes sense for me as well - I do not believe I have that much data.  Just wanted to make sure I was going down a good path.

----------


## SambaNeko

Perhaps it goes without saying, but I wouldn't try to make a web app that functions seamlessly without the web; a simple "sorry, can't connect; try again later" notice may be preferable in many cases.

----------


## szlamany

They might drive me towards writing a "local" HTTP listener so I can do a more seamless and full-like "experience".

Options are to have 3g/4g setups on all traveling iPads - that's hardware $$'s and ongoing subscription fees - I'm a one time cost  :Wink: 

At least PPC's could run MS SQL CE - I have no idea what an iPad can have for a DB!

----------


## MattP

Maybe have a look here: http://blog.darkcrimson.com/2010/05/local-databases/

----------


## adhp123

oh uWell thanks you

----------

